# broke down and bought a rack



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

After struggling hauling rods and dealing with all the on off beach aggravation of rods to tall to ride up front and gettin scratched in the back I got this rack best thing I've done I love it. And all yakima racks at great outdoor provision co are 10% off so made it even better


----------



## radarthis (Oct 18, 2006)

Do you have a specific part number for your truck rack? I can't seem to find it on their website.

Never mind I found it.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

I beleive that you can use the yakima "Ski Rack" for rod transport.

With that ladder rack , I beleive that you have room for a kayak too ?

Fishwander


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

misleading thread title is misleading.


i was hoping for before and after shots of a breast augmentation. lol


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

That rack is called the "Outdoorsman 300". You've got to buy two sets plus the roundbars to get the setup in the pic.

I've been looking at the same setup myself. Seems to be nice an portable allowing it to be removed when not in use.



Fishwander said:


> I beleive that you can use the yakima "Ski Rack" for rod transport.
> 
> With that ladder rack , I beleive that you have room for a kayak too ?
> 
> Fishwander


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeah its the 300 put a big powder hound ski holder on it. Did it all for a little less than 550


----------

